# swap my oversize for 26mm



## blazingsaddles (19 Apr 2009)

Any body interested in swapping their 26mm drop bar and stem for an oversize drop bar and stem (31.8mm).

My oversize bar - Planet X strada. 31.8 anatomic pro 7075-t6 triple butted size 46cm (44cm centre to centre).

My oversize stem - Planet x. 1 1/8 Ahead stem. 110mm long with a slight rise perhaps about +/- 7 degree. Obviously fits the above bar.

Both are used and in good condition. Nothing untoward, just in good condition. Both are black although the bar clamping plate on the stem is silver.

What I'd like is:

Bar - 26mm size clamp. 44cm centre to centre or LARGER drop bar. I'd also consider a Moustache bar of 26mm and even a on-one midge bar (although this bar is 25.4mm).

Stem - 1 1/8" Ahead Ideally a 130mm or 125mm long to fit a 26mm bar. 

Hope all this makes sense.

Regards,
bs


----------

